# Maltese mix puppies in desperate need



## caidan (May 2, 2012)

Hello,
I'm new here and apologize if this isnt allowed. I desperately need help in finding a tiny brother and his tiny sister a good home. They are Maltese and long-haired chihuahua mix. I think they are around 4-5 weeks old. Owner wont say for sure. She took them away from their mother and has been bottle feeding them goats milk. 

Now, she wants them gone. They are so sweet and little, and they need to stay together since they were taken from mom, but I cant keep them. My landlord wont let me as I already have two other little mix dogs.

Please, if anyone in the area can help. She wants to take them to the animal shelter here in Lancaster, CA. I convinced her to give me a few days first.

They are mostly white. The little girl has a black mask and girdle and the brother has medium brown. They are active and playful.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## caidan (May 2, 2012)

Just a quick added note to say that they are able to lap up the milk and eat moist food also. So they are not totally bottled fed at this point.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Where are they located ?? Far too young to be taken from the mother. what kind of idiot person did this??


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Where are they located ?? Far too young to be taken from the mother. what kind of idiot person did this??


Edie- the poster wrote, "She wants to take them to the animal shelter here in Lancaster, CA." Oh gosh, isn't that shelter the hellhole of all time?


----------



## caidan (May 2, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Yes they are in Lancaster California and she only gave me a few days before she takes them to the shelter. Does anyone have any ideas? She doesnt care in the least for these precious little babies and they will just melt your heart. I cant even keep them for a short time. 

I dont know what to do, I am at my wits end.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh Lord, I used to work for a real estate developer who built homes in Lancaster, CA. It was my first "real" job out of college...I had to decorate the model homes and set up the grand openings of new home communities...Anyway, I digress...I've spent some time there and if the animal shelter is anything like the community, yes, it is the belly of ****.


----------



## caidan (May 2, 2012)

Yeah, its bad. I rescued my own two dogs from there. I had to fight to get the last one because he already had kennel cough and they didnt want to release him. 

I have already tried three different rescues out here but they wont help. Please, anyone know of a safe place for them?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

E-mail me privately with the info and contact and will see what we can do to help. Lancaster is the worst of all the L.A. shelters and thats saying something, since most are horrid.
If you can help with transport, I might be able to help.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Edie for trying to help these young pups that were brought into this world by some very irresponisble people.


----------



## caidan (May 2, 2012)

Hi Edie,
I sent you a message. THANKS! and I can help transport. I just want to see them get the love and cuddling they need. They paw at your leg and whine to be held. But they also play ALOT. They are so tiny, they look like kittens from behind!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

4-5 weeks old.....OMG! What is wrong with people? It is just so hard to imagine.

Thank you for taking them in and seeking help for them. I believe you've come to the right place.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Poor sweet babies. Breaks my heart. Who could do this and go on like nothing happened. Thanks to you both for saving them from this awful shelter. they sound SO cute.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope AMA rescue can help with these little ones. Edie, I'm too far to help physically, but if any supplies or money is needed to help these babies, please let us know.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Judy is willing to take these two puppies also. So its just a matter of getting to them and away from the owner and then getting transport. the more I hear of this story the sadder it gets and the puppies are in great danger. We will let you all know if this happens late today.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Edie, I can help with transport. I'm off today and tomorrow.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We have the puppies and they are in transite now. "BIG" Thanks to Lauren and her huge effort to seek us out, to help these sweet babies. 
We hope to share pictures of them tomorrow. 
It takes everyone helping in small and big ways to save what we can in this awful world of pyppy mills and people just not caring. I dont get how anyone could treat these puppies as they were treated.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Yay!!! Such good news!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OMG Edie, I've never met you but I think I love you. You are definitely my hero!!


----------



## caidan (May 2, 2012)

THANK you ALL soo much. They were crying when I went to get them and they are now happily on their way. 

Owner told me as I left with them, that she was glad because she is leaving town in the morning and would have left them at the animal shelter.

I cant thank you enough. Over the last few days, a neighbor and I were able to try to see that they were fed because they were kept in the garage, but no one was feeding them at night  and they were so lonely.

Please post pics so everyone can see how adorable they are. You are all AWESOME.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

You can rest assured they will be loved and cared for for the rest of their lives. That woman sounds like an evil heartless witch and I hope she gets what's coming to her. It is beyond my comprehension how someone can do that to these poor innocent creatures. God Bless you for working so hard to save them. I can't imagine they would have survived otherwise.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

caidan said:


> THANK you ALL soo much. They were crying when I went to get them and they are now happily on their way.
> 
> Owner told me as I left with them, that she was glad because she is leaving town in the morning and would have left them at the animal shelter.
> 
> ...


I'm assuming you're Lauren. Thank you for saving them. I can't imagine that they would have survived that awful shelter. All I can say for that woman is "Karma is a bitch and I don't mean a female dog."


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Lauren, You will see wonderful pictures of them tomorrow. Please know that you contacted the right group and we will care for and place these puppies in the best homes we can find. They are now safe and warm and loved. 
You need to feel so good about what you have done. So many would not have cared and just let that woman do as she pleased. 
Please do the happy dance and have heart full of joy. Hugs ,Edie


----------



## caidan (May 2, 2012)

This is Lauren.
My little girl had a few pics of them. I will try to put them up if I can. I cant wait to see how happy they look with Judy.


----------



## caidan (May 2, 2012)

Here is a pic of the babies sleeping.


----------



## caidan (May 2, 2012)

And here is one of them with my little girl this afternoon before they left to go to their new home. They were soooo tired.


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

They do look like kittens ! Props to everyone for saving them. Great job


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just saw this post. Unbelievable how people could treat a living creature with this much neglect. Thank God for the poster and Edie & the rescue teams! The world is truly a better place because you all are here!!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you everyone for doing this!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow they do look like kittens... How can anyone be so cruel to something so tiny and cute and innocent. Oh well the "whys" can't be answered but the "from now ons" are guaranteed to be happy!

Thanks Lauren for saving these sweet puppies and please stay and post piccies of your fluffs.. We're not all just Maltese lovers. We love all fluffs!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Are you sure the Maltese didn't mate with a cat? They really look like kittens. They're Chi and Maltese, right? Your daughter must be so proud of you, stepping forward and doing the right thing. Thank you so much Lauren. Do you have a Maltese of your own?


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

They are adorable! Lucky puppies to have found a caring person to watch out for them.


----------



## caidan (May 2, 2012)

Hi everyone,
We have a Maltese mix (not sure of the mix) named Bailey and his 'brother' Sora, a chihuahua and Sheba inu mix.

I will try to get pics of them up. 

My little girl loved the puppies and was so happy to see them go to a safe place since we couldnt keep them. She was so worried over them as well. 

I think saving puppies must be in the blood. LOL, My mother did, I do what I can and my little girl kept saying, "we have to do something!" Nice 'affliction' to have, though, I think!

Looking forward to seeing more pics of those cuties and THANKS again SOOO much for everyone's help and caring. I know they are in the best place possible.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

They are darling, and your daughter is beautiful outside and inside, too, for her concern for these little ones! Hugs for you both! :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank goodness those babies are safe now. Thank you everyone that helped get them to their safe house.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

you guys are amazing!!! and they do look just like kittens!!! lol!


----------

